# Si...se contagiaba/se contagiara, se recuperaría...



## Malbecblend

In a discussion about Jair Bolsonaro having coronavirus, there is this:

Bolsonaro ha dicho desde un comienzo que la Covid-19 no era más que un "gripecita"; que no valía la pena sacrificar la economía por algo que la mayoría de los brasileños no sufrirían. También dijo que, si algún día se contagiaba, se recuperaría sin problemas debido a su pasado como atleta y militar.  

I'm wondering whether se contagiara could be used instead of se contagiaba. Indeed, I'm wondering whether se contagiara is the better choice. In my studies of Spanish grammar, I learned that the imperfect subjunctive is appropriate in these kinds of hypothetical sentences.


----------



## Cholo234

Malbecblend said:


> In my studies of Spanish grammar, I learned that the imperfect subjunctive is appropriate in these kinds of hypothetical sentences.



You refer to both sentences as hypothetical, but "se contagiaba" isn't hypothetical.

That said, "se contagiara" is hypothetical and refers to a "remote condition" -- so remote that it's sometimes called "contrary-to-fact"!

In "Si yo fuera rico, te compraría un coche", the speaker isn't rich and may never become rich, so the if-clause is in the imperfect subjunctive.
In "El médico la operaría si tenía un hueso roto", there was more than one possibility, and only if the bone was broken would the doctor operate.


----------



## Mister Draken

Malbecblend said:


> In a discussion about Jair Bolsonaro having coronavirus, there is this:
> 
> Bolsonaro ha dicho desde un comienzo que la Covid-19 no era más que un "gripecita"; que no valía la pena sacrificar la economía por algo que la mayoría de los brasileños no sufrirían. También dijo que, si algún día se contagiaba, se recuperaría sin problemas debido a su pasado como atleta y militar.
> 
> I'm wondering whether se contagiara could be used instead of se contagiaba. Indeed, I'm wondering whether se contagiara is the better choice. In my studies of Spanish grammar, I learned that the imperfect subjunctive is appropriate in these kinds of hypothetical sentences.



Se contagiara, sin lugar a ninguna duda. En el momento de hablar era una suposición.


----------



## Malbecblend

Mister Draken said:


> Se contagiara, sin lugar a ninguna duda. En el momento de hablar era una suposición.





Mister Draken said:


> Se contagiara, sin lugar a ninguna duda. En el momento de hablar era una suposición.


Gracias. Y no obstante, en el diálogo desde el cual cité, un hablante nativo usó "se contagiaba." ¿Fue un error? Si es así, ¿es un error común entre hablantes nativos?


----------



## Mister Draken

Es un error muy, muy, muy común.


----------



## Malbecblend

Mister Draken said:


> Es un error muy, muy, muy común.


Gracias nuevamente. A propósito,  ¿estuvo correcto decir "el diálogo desde el cual cité"? Siempre tengo dudas cuando se trate de los pronombres relativos.


----------



## Mister Draken

Sí. Pero es mejor "fue correcto..." y "cuando se trata".


----------



## Malbecblend

Mister Draken said:


> Sí. Pero es mejor "fue correcto..." y "cuando se trata".


. “Trate” fue una errata pero “estuvo” fue un error. Gracias. Me ayudaste mucho.


----------



## Peterdg

Mister Draken said:


> Se contagiara, sin lugar a ninguna duda. En el momento de hablar era una suposición.


No.


Mister Draken said:


> Es un error muy, muy, muy común.


No es un error.
"si algún día se contagiaba, se recuperaría " es la forma en el pasado de "si algún día se contagia, se recuperará", lo que fue introducido por "también dijo que".


----------



## gvergara

Dos cosas. Uno, si es una traducción del portugués (brasileño), entonces no habría tanto margen para extrañarse, pues en esa variedad del idioma el indicativo es mucho más usual en oraciones hipotéticas que en español. Dos, a priori me parecería que el subjuntivo es correcto, pero la oración original con indicativo no me suena para nada mal. Hice el ejercicio de transformarla a discurso directo, resultando "Bolsonaro dijo: 'Si algún día me contagio, me recuperaré sin problemas'", la cual me suena súper natural y nada raro. Terminé dándome cuenta de que en español (de mi país al menos) para referirse a situaciones hipotéticas en el futuro (especialmente con indicaciones futuras como alguna vez, algún día, etc) empleamos indistintamente tanto el indicativo como el subjuntivo, siendo probablemente el subjuntivo el que indique menos probabilidad de ocurrencia.

_Bolsonaro dijo:
"Si algún día me contagio, me recuperaré sin problemas"=> ... que si algún día se contagiaba, se recuperaría sin problemas._ Ambos tiempos retroceden un tiempo en el discurso indirecto.
_"Si algún día me contagiase/contagiara, me recuperaría sin problemas"=> ... que si algún día se contagiase/contagiara, se recuperaría sin problemas. _No hacemos cambio de tiempo en discurso indirecto para este tipo de oraciones hipotéticas.

Dicho esto, no creo que sea un error emplear el indicativo en este caso; es más, siento que su uso está a la par que el del subjuntuvo.

Gonzalo


----------



## Malbecblend

¡Cierto! La oración empieza con "ha dicho​


Cholo234 said:


> You refer to both sentences as hypothetical, but "se contagiaba" isn't
> 
> That said, "se contagiara" is hypothetical and refers to a "remote condition" -- so remote that it's sometimes called "contrary-to-fact"!
> 
> In "Si yo fuera rico, te compraría un coche", the speaker isn't rich and may never become rich, so the if-clause is in the imperfect subjunctive.
> In "El médico la operaría si tenía un hueso roto", there was more than one possibility, and only if the bone was broken would the doctor operate.
> ​
> 
> 
> gvergara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dos cosas. Uno, si es una traducción del portugués (brasileño), entonces no habría tanto margen para extrañarse, pues en esa variedad del idioma el indicativo es mucho más usual en oraciones hipotéticas que en español. Dos, a priori me parecería que el subjuntivo es correcto, pero la oración original con indicativo no me suena para nada mal. Hice el ejercicio de transformarla a discurso directo, resultando "Bolsonaro dijo: 'Si algún día me contagio, me recuperaré sin problemas'", la cual me suena súper natural y nada raro. Terminé dándome cuenta de que en español (de mi país al menos) para referirse a situaciones hipotéticas en el futuro (especialmente con indicaciones futuras como alguna vez, algún día, etc) empleamos indistintamente tanto el indicativo como el subjuntivo, siendo probablemente el subjuntivo el que indique menos probabilidad de ocurrencia.
> 
> _Bolsonar dijo:
> "Si algún día me contagio, me recuperaré sin problemas"=> ... que si algún día se contagiaba, se recuperaría sin problemas._ Ambos tiempos retroceden un tiempo en el discurso indirecto.
> _"Si algún día me contagiase/contagiara, me recuperaría sin problemas"=> ... que si algún día se contagiase/contagiara, se recuperaría sin problemas. _No hacemos cambio de tiempo en discurso indirecto para este tipo de oraciones hipotéticas.
> 
> Dicho esto, no creo que sea un error emplear el indicativo en este caso; es más, siento que su uso está a la par que el del subjuntuvo.
> 
> Gonzalo
Click to expand...


----------



## Malbecblend

Cierto. No estaba pensando en el hecho de que la oración empezaba con "Dijo que." Entonces lo que sigue está en el estilo indirecto. Ahora lo veo diferente.

A ver si lo entiendo ahora. Sí Bolsonaro dice, "Si algún día me contagio, me recuperaría" es más probable, para Bolsonaro, que se contagie que decir, "Si algún día me contagiara, me recuperaría." En el segundo, al usar el subjuntivo, Bolsonaro estaría diciendo que es poco probable que se contagie. Y si es así, no hay un error en el texto original.¿ Verdad?


----------



## Malbecblend

Cholo234 said:


> You refer to both sentences as hypothetical, but "se contagiaba" isn't hypothetical.
> 
> That said, "se contagiara" is hypothetical and refers to a "remote condition" -- so remote that it's sometimes called "contrary-to-fact"!
> 
> In "Si yo fuera rico, te compraría un coche", the speaker isn't rich and may never become rich, so the if-clause is in the imperfect subjunctive.
> In "El médico la operaría si tenía un hueso roto", there was more than one possibility, and only if the bone was broken would the doctor operate.


Now I get what you're saying. See my most recent post.


----------



## gvergara

Malbecblend said:


> Cierto. No estaba pensando en el hecho de que la oración empezaba con "Dijo que." Entonces lo que sigue está en el estilo indirecto. Ahora lo veo diferente.
> 
> A ver si lo entiendo ahora. Sí Bolsonaro dice, "Si algún día me contagio, me recuperaría" es más probable, para Bolsonaro, que se contagie que decir, "Si algún día me contagiara, me recuperaría." En el segundo, al usar el subjuntivo, Bolsonaro estaría diciendo que es poco probable que se contagie. Y si es así, no hay un error en el texto original.¿ Verdad?


Si algún día me contagio, me recuperaré. Veo como menos improbable el hecho de contagiarme (y recuperarme)

Si algún día me contagiara/contagiarse, me recuperaría. Veo como más improbable el hecho de contagiarme (y recuperarme). Para énfasis, aquí este tipo de hipotéticas futuras las encabezados Si algún día llegara/llegase a contagiarme,...


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

En cuanto al castellano, usar el imperfecto del subjuntivo para una acción futura incierta es estándar, dada la decadencia del futuro imperfecto del subjuntivo.
Usar el pretérito impertecto del indicativo para hipotésis futuras es una bestialidad facilista, y por lo tanto lamentablemente muy común, pero incorrecta bajo cualquier punto de vista.


_Nota de moderadora 
Editado para borrar respuesta a aporte borrado. 
Bevj_


----------



## gvergara

A mí y a todos mis compatriotas les sonaría bien. Desde esa perspectiva, no la consideraría un error común. No olvides que presente indicativo tiene valor futuro, por lo cual decir refieriéndote al futuro: Si me contagio, me recuperaré adquiere toda lógica, y de paso también su correspondiente oración con el imperfecto del indicativo en el discurso indirecto. Finalmente, creo que no da para hablar de "decadencia" del futuro del subjuntivo en español, simplemente no existe, sólo en libros de gramática normativa.


----------



## Mister Draken

gvergara said:


> Finalmente, creo que no da para hablar de "decadencia" del futuro del subjuntivo en español, simplemente no existe, sólo en libros de gramática normativa.



En el ámbito del derecho y entre personas cultas (en forma escrita) el futuro del subjuntivo está vivito y coleando.


----------



## gvergara

Claro, siempre se dice eso, pero el acceso a y el contacto permanente con lenguaje jurídico de la población tiende a cero realmente y tiene nula influencia en el habla cotidiana. Y en niveles cultos... no sé, en mis 43 años jamás he oído a nadie emplearlo, ni en medios, ni a pensadores, ni a compañeros de trabajo, nadie de nadie; sólo un par de veces a personas que quisieron sonar formales, y lo emplearon mal.


----------



## Mister Draken

gvergara said:


> Claro, siempre se dice eso, pero el acceso a y el contacto permanente con lenguaje jurídico de la población tiende a cero realmente y tiene nula influencia en el habla cotidiana. Y en niveles cultos... no sé, en mis 43 años jamás he oído a nadie emplearlo, ni en medios, ni a pensadores, ni a compañeros de trabajo, nadie de nadie; sólo un par de veces a personas que quisieron sonar formales, y lo emplearon mal.



Escribí "en forma escrita", Gonzalo.


----------



## gvergara

Peor entonces. Porque como decía, lo he escuchado un par de veces pomposa pero inadecuadamente empleado de manera oral, pero por escrito, jamás de los jamases. Al menos en Chile, si en otras áreas hispanohablantes está "vivito y coleando", desconozco.


----------



## Peterdg

gvergara said:


> pero por escrito, jamás de los jamases.


Sí, es muy raro, pero aparece de vez en cuando. Por ejemplo en el DPD, acepción "a":


> _Busco un camarero_ significa ‘busco a cualquier persona que pueda trabajar como camarero’ (y en este caso la oración de relativo, *si la hubiere,* llevaría el verbo en subjuntivo: _Busco un camarero que sepa hablar inglés_); por el contrario, _Busco a un camarero_ significa ‘busco a un camarero concreto, que ya conozco’ (y en este caso la oración de relativo, *si la hubiere,* llevaría el verbo en indicativo: _Busco a un camarero que sabe hablar inglés_).



Y, también en la Nueva gramática (NGLE), hay esta frase: 


> *24.3g* ...
> _Si esta transferencia no estuviere basada en procesos subjetivos sería muy interesante._


----------



## gvergara

Exacto, Peterdg, es lo que mencioné más arriba... puede aparecer en lenguaje jurídico o gramáticas normativas; fuera de ese ámbito, es virtualmente imposible encontrar esa forma en un contexto natural. en todo caso, no sé qué es el DPD


----------



## Peterdg

gvergara said:


> no sé qué es el DPD


"Diccionario panhispánico de dudas" de la RAE.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

gvergara said:


> y de paso también su correspondiente oración con el imperfecto del indicativo en el discurso indirecto.


Curiosa interpolación.


----------



## Mister Draken

Es cierto que en algunos países seguramente se usa más en la literatura y en otros, menos. En fin. Adonde fueres, haz lo que vieres.


----------



## Peterdg

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Curiosa interpolación.


¿Por qué? Es la regla elemental para pasar el estilo directo hacia el estilo indirecto.


----------



## S.V.

En otro hilo tres. Más tres, con _decir_.

"Dijo que si Zunino y Zungri persistían en ese propósito absurdo, el doctor Zunni, su abogado, los demandaría" (Borges,_ El Aleph_).
"Pero Leticia no estaba asustada y dijo que si algo sucedía ella era la única responsable" (Cortázar, _Final del juego_).
"Juárez me dijo que si me iba con él, me llevaría a baños" (Galdós,_ Fortunata_).

Es como dice Peter y pasa el presente. Aunque también sirve solito, claro:  "No lo quiso matar, por respecto que, si el rey moría, no quedase el reino sin heredero" (Timoneda, _El Patrañuelo_). Y el portugués quedaba bien.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

A mí me parece que el discurso directo en portugués está mal, por las razones que ya expliqué.

Asimismo, el discurso referido en castellano en este link "Gripezinha ": el día que Bolsonaro se burló del Covid en una conferencia oficial está también bien, por las razones ya explicadas.

Que una hipótesis expresada en presente del modo indicativo pasaría al imperfecto del modo indicativo es cierto.

No me parece el caso de la oración escrita en el post original, es decir, ésta:


Malbecblend said:


> También dijo que, si algún día se *contagiaba*, se recuperaría sin problemas debido a su pasado como atleta y militar.


Y, en lo personal, aún consciente de las reglas del discurso indirecto, me causaría una *enorme* resistencia poner un impertecto del indicativo después de un "si". Incluso me cuestionaría qué estaba tratando de decir en el discurso directo original.

Y me parece un tanto peligroso el razonamiento de que, como las reglas del discurso indirecto resultan en que el presente del indicativo se vuelve imperfecto del indicativo, podemos suponer que ése era el caso para cualquier hipótesis en discurso referido.

_Nota de moderadora 
Editado para borrar respuesta a aporte borrado. 
Bevj_


----------



## gvergara

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Y, en lo personal, aún consciente de las reglas del discurso indirecto, me causaría una *enorme* resistencia poner un impertecto del indicativo después de un "si". Incluso me cuestionaría qué estaba tratando de decir en el discurso directo original.
> 
> Y me parece un tanto peligroso el razonamiento de que, como las reglas del discurso indirecto resultan en que el presente del indicativo se vuelve imperfecto del indicativo, podemos suponer que ése era el caso para cualquier hipótesis en discurso referido.


¿Por qué peligroso? Es algo lógico y que suena de lo más natural acá en Chile. Quizás sean excentricidades propias de algunas variedades de español, por ahí había un/a forense español/a a quien también le chocaba el indicativo, pero de verdad la oración original no puedo sentirla extraña ni pesada, menos aún incorrecta. Y si al sonar natural en algunas áreas hispanohablantes el indicativo en el discurso directo, no tiene nada de peligroso el uso de imperfecto en el correspondiente discurso indirecto.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

La condición original comienza con "si algún día", acentuando el carácter hipotético (además del "fosse" a mi entender mal empleado).

Y, sinceramente, dudo que el autor haya hecho el elaborado viaje mental de pensar en una oración en presente del indicativo y luego aplicar las reglas del discurso indirecto para obtener el imperfecto del indicativo. Me parece que simplemente usó el imperfecto del indicativo a lo bestia, y esta vez le salió aceptable.
Pero, obviamente, no estoy en la mente del autor y no puedo probar mi anterior afirmación. Es mi natural desconfianza de la naturaleza humana, nomás.

Respecto al discurso referido, yo recomendaría expresarse como lo hace el artículo en castellano provisto.
Pero, por favor, sean felices y pongan "si tenía", si así gustan. 
No es peligroso.
No pasa nada.


----------



## gvergara

Es que nadie en su propia lengua hace viajes mentales para hacer cambios de tiempo en discursos, simplemente se dice de una manera porque algo dentro de tu lógica te indica que es lo que corresponde decir. Yo personalmente no recomendaría emplear el subjuntivo sólo porque es una oración con _si_. Si es/fuese por eso, tengo/tendría que fomentar el uso del indicativo en oraciones subordinadas temporales de futuro (cuando Bolsonaro se recuper*e*...), porque ahí el subjuntiuvo no tiene lógica de incertidumbre (al menos los/as franceses/as e italianos/as lo entienden así), pero ya ves, simplemente se emplea así porque sí y porque a todos/as nos suena bien y correcto decirlo de esa manera.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Malbecblend said:


> I'm wondering whether se contagiara could be used instead of se contagiaba. Indeed, I'm wondering whether se contagiara is the better choice.



Both are possible and correct.

It just indicates less probability in his mind.


The subjunctive is more emphatically hypothetical. It underlines the remoteness:

'si se contagiaba' - if he got ill

'si se contagiara - if he EVER got ill




Cholo234 said:


> You refer to both sentences as hypothetical, but "se contagiaba" isn't hypothetical.



No, it is. Usually it isn't, but here it is.

Sometimes, like here, the 'imperfect (indicative)' is used colloquially as an equivalent of the preterite subjunctive.



Malbecblend said:


> ¿estuvo correcto decir "el diálogo desde el cual cité"?



'del que cité'

'Cual' is a less common form than 'que', and also, generally more formal.

It is safer to use 'que' / 'el que', when you are not sure about them.



gvergara said:


> empleamos indistintamente tanto el indicativo como el subjuntivo (...)
> 
> _Bolsonaro dijo:
> "Si algún día me contagio, me recuperaré sin problemas"=> ... que si algún día se contagiaba, se recuperaría sin problemas._ Ambos tiempos retroceden un tiempo en el discurso indirecto.



Muy de acuerdo con este post de GVergara, que da en la clave.

Exactamente lo mismo ocurre en España.



S.V. said:


> "Dijo que si Zunino y Zungri persistían en ese propósito absurdo, el doctor Zunni, su abogado, los demandaría" (Borges,_ El Aleph_).
> "Pero Leticia no estaba asustada y dijo que si algo sucedía ella era la única responsable" (Cortázar, _Final del juego_).
> "Juárez me dijo que si me iba con él, me llevaría a baños" (Galdós,_ Fortunata_).



Y el de S.V..

Con tres citas muy bien traídas de los mayores autores clásicos de nuestra literatura. Dos de ellos americanos (Borges y Cortázar, argentinos), y uno español (Benito Pérez Galdós). 

Yo creo que *debe / debería (debiera / debía) *ser suficiente con eso.


_Nota de moderadora 
Editado para borrar referencia a aportes borrados.
Bevj_


----------



## Malbecblend

Let's assume that we are not talking about _estilo indirecto._  In other words, let's take _dijo que _out of the sentence. Let's assume that Bolsonaro is talking right now. Which would sound better?:
1) Si algún día me contagiaba, me recuperaría sin problemas.
2) Si algún día me contagiara,  me recuperaría sin problemas.

After reviewing my grammar textbook again, it seems to me that #1 is not correct. In sentences in English where there is a past simple in the _if_ clause and a conditional tense in the main clause, Spanish uses a subjunctive imperfect in the _si_ clause and a conditional tense in the main clause. Here is one example from my textbook:
Si vinieras pronto, iríamos a la playa   = If you came soon, we would go to the beach.
Relying on my textbook,  I would be reluctant to say,  Si venías pronto, iríamos a la playa. For the same reason, I would be reluctant to say,  Si algún día me contagiaba,  me recuperaría sin problemas.


----------



## gvergara

Without any context, number 01 sounds awful.


----------



## Malbecblend

gvergara said:


> Without any context, number 01 sounds awful.


I’m glad to hear that. It confirms what I have learned in my studies. Si me hubieras dicho algo diferente me habría vuelto loco.


----------

